# Technische Probleme



## Heiko (21 September 2004)

Wir haben gerade Probleme mit der Hardware. Deswegen mußte ich auf einen anderen Server umstellen.
Ich bitte um Verständnis und etwas Geduld. Sobald ich mehr weiß, berichte ich mehr nach.
Dadurch bedingt kann es momentan vorkommen, dass Attachments im Forum fehlen.
Der Support unseres Hosters ist dran.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 September 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Ist das auch der Grund dafür, dass man manche/ alle attachments nicht mehr sehen    kann:



> Allgemeiner Fehler
> Das ausgewählte Attachment existiert leider nicht mehr
> *404 File Not Found:* The File File _files/one_tel.jpg_ does not exist.



-- z.B. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=1574 im thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2443 ?


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2004)

Ja, die liegen noch auf dem alten Server.
So lange sich aber der Support nicht rührt, mach ich da erst mal garnix.


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2004)

So, die Attachments sind wieder alle da.


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2004)

Der Server läuft wieder.
Laut Support wurde ein defektes Netzeil getauscht.
Kann mal passieren. Warum ich allerdings dreimal nachfragen mußte bis man mir was sagte, ist mir nicht ganz klar.
Ich habe die Nameserver grade wieder umgestellt, im Laufe des Nachmittags werden wir also wieder auf den normalen Server zugreifen.


----------



## Stan (23 September 2004)

*Neu(anmeldung)*

Hi,

deswegen konnte ich mich wohl vor ein paar Tagen nicht anmelden. Die Anmeldung wurde zwar bestätigt, 
aber es kam keine email. :argue: 

@Heiko
Soll ja vorkommen, das die Leute mal was anderes vorhaben, schlafen, faul sind, etwas übersehen oder einfach zuviel 
zu tun haben. Nicht überall wo Service/Support draufsteht ist derselbige drin... :bigcry:


----------

